# Packaging Ideas?



## TashaBird (Sep 15, 2020)

Ready to find new packaging for the pull through soaps I’ve been making, but could work for other odd shaped soaps too, hearts, ovals, poops, etc... I’ve been using tissue paper and stickers I print to wrap my soaps. That’s what I could get cheap, and it’s worked ok. Thinking forward I’d like to rethink how I wrap them. They are kind of an awkward shape. Here’s what I’m hoping for:
*To be able to see the soap, it’s pretty.
*biodegradable is a must.
*not too bulky, to fit in packaging for mailing.


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 16, 2020)

Shrink wrap would seem to be your best option.


----------



## AliOop (Sep 16, 2020)

Coffee filters with round sticker-labels work very well for round soaps, and are cheap and biodegradable. But they aren't see-through. I can see where that would be important if you were vending at a craft fair, but is that a must for soaps that are being mailed out as part of an order based on what the buyer has already seen online? They might also work for some of the odd-shaped soaps, but probably not all of them.


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 16, 2020)

@TheGecko Would shrink wrapping melt the soap?
@AliOop I like the tissue paper I’ve been using. I was thinking see through would be nice for holiday gifting.


----------



## AliOop (Sep 16, 2020)

Makes sense! They do have biodegradable shrink wrap, and you can use a blow dryer if you don't have and don't want to buy a heat gun. Amy Warden has a good video about shrink-wrapping that shows how fast you keep the gun moving, which keeps the soap from melting.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 16, 2020)

I second shrink wrapping.  I shrink wrap my odd shaped salt soap.   I use bands on my regular bar soap.   They make bio-degradable shrink wrap.


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 16, 2020)

@shunt2011 I just ordered some biodegradable shrink wrap. Any tips? Do I need to let it cure longer, or be aware of anything like that? Can you still smell the soap through the wrap? Could I poke a small hole for smell?

@AliOop Thanks for the video!


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 16, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> @TheGecko Would shrink wrapping melt the soap?



No, because you're not applying that much heat.  As noted by @AliOop, you can use a blow dryer set on high as opposed to an actual 'heat gun', though it will take a little longer.  And shrink wrap comes in a variety of widths and lengths and there are entire 'systems'.


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 16, 2020)

Shoot! I think my compostable bags i just bought are only heat sealable, not shrinkable. Oh well, only $5.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 16, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> @shunt2011 I just ordered some biodegradable shrink wrap. Any tips? Do I need to let it cure longer, or be aware of anything like that? Can you still smell the soap through the wrap? Could I poke a small hole for smell?
> 
> @AliOop Thanks for the video!



I use shrink bags from papermart.  I poke a hole in it for smelling and it also keeps the bags from popping when shrinking.   I use a heat sealer to seal the top of the bag.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 16, 2020)

I shrink wrap all my soaps. For my sniffers, I burn (for lack of a better word) a hole in one side of the wrap (that way, I can still disinfect without damaging the bar). I've never had an issue with my heat gun melting or damaging the soap in any way.


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 16, 2020)

Misschief said:


> I shrink wrap all my soaps. For my sniffers, I burn (for lack of a better word) a hole in one side of the wrap (that way, I can still disinfect without damaging the bar). I've never had an issue with my heat gun melting or damaging the soap in any way.


I’m looking at a compostable film called Biolefin which is supposedly smell through.
The shrink wrap systems are a bit over my budget right now, researching as a probable option in the future.
To test it out, and similar to the tissue paper I have been wrapping them in, I bought a roll of biodegradable cling wrap.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 16, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> I’m looking at a compostable film called Biolefin which is supposedly smell through.
> The shrink wrap systems are a bit over my budget right now, researching as a probable option in the future.
> To test it out, and similar to the tissue paper I have been wrapping them in, I bought a roll of biodegradable cling wrap.


I hear you re the shrink wrap systems. It might be worthwhile to check auction sites. My boss picked up a shrink wrap system (table top with two rolls of wrap), almost brand new, for $100. It was too small for us to use at the shop (I work in a print shop) so I offered to buy it from him for the amount he paid for it.


----------



## Stephd31 (Sep 16, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> I’m looking at a compostable film called Biolefin which is supposedly smell through.
> The shrink wrap systems are a bit over my budget right now, researching as a probable option in the future.
> To test it out, and similar to the tissue paper I have been wrapping them in, I bought a roll of biodegradable cling wrap.


I've looked into biodegradable cling wrap recently, I believe from a company called OXO or XOX - something like that.  Right now, I'm using regular shrink wrap because I needed it in a pinch.  Do you mind reposting after using the cling wrap to let us know how it worked?

Thanks!


----------



## Treats Soapworks (Sep 16, 2020)

Misschief said:


> I hear you re the shrink wrap systems. It might be worthwhile to check auction sites. My boss picked up a shrink wrap system (table top with two rolls of wrap), almost brand new, for $100. It was too small for us to use at the shop (I work in a print shop) so I offered to buy it from him for the amount he paid for it.


Which auction sites?


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 16, 2020)

Stephd31 said:


> I've looked into biodegradable cling wrap recently, I believe from a company called OXO or XOX - something like that.  Right now, I'm using regular shrink wrap because I needed it in a pinch.  Do you mind reposting after using the cling wrap to let us know how it worked?
> 
> Thanks!


I will! I got it on amazon for $8. Looks like regular cling wrap, but compostable. I’ve got several batches of pretty soaps coming up soon that I’m excited to try it with. Could be an interim option. Will report back!


----------



## earlene (Sep 16, 2020)

Shrink wrap works extremely well for my heart shaped soaps and various other oddly shaped soaps.  If you want a large scale supplier of biodegradable shrink wrap, look for biolefin (here or here).


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 16, 2020)

earlene said:


> Shrink wrap works extremely well for my heart shaped soaps and various other oddly shaped soaps.  If you want a large scale supplier of biodegradable shrink wrap, look for biolefin (here or here).


The “system” is much cheaper on Nova than on National! Was looking to see if I could piece it together cheaper. Might not even need a heat gun, sounds like I could use a hair dryer. I mean, eventually it would pay off to have the right tools for the job!


----------



## Misschief (Sep 16, 2020)

Treats Soapworks said:


> Which auction sites?


TBH, I don't know. I've never been to an auction site.


----------



## earlene (Sep 17, 2020)

Didn't eBay start out as an auction site?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 17, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> The “system” is much cheaper on Nova than on National! Was looking to see if I could piece it together cheaper. Might not even need a heat gun, sounds like I could use a hair dryer. I mean, eventually it would pay off to have the right tools for the job!


I could never get it to work well with a hair dryer.   I tried several times and it didn't work.  A heat gun is a must in my opinion.


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 17, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I could never get it to work well with a hair dryer.   I tried several times and it didn't work.  A heat gun is a must in my opinion.


Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## earlene (Sep 18, 2020)

Hair dryers vary so much; I would only use one if I was traveling and had brought the shrink wrap but not my heat gun.  I never bring the shrink wrap with me when I travel; too cumbersome.

I prefer a heat gun that has a built-in stand so that I don't have to hold it in my hands.  I hold the wrapped soap over top of the heat gun, which allows for better control.

I use the DeWalt model D26950, but there are many options.  Here's a good video by Amy Warden on how to efficiently shrink wrap soap:

She no longer sells the smell-through shrink wrap, so when I run out, I'll have to find another source.


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 18, 2020)

earlene said:


> Hair dryers vary so much; I would only use one if I was traveling and had brought the shrink wrap but not my heat gun.  I never bring the shrink wrap with me when I travel; too cumbersome.
> 
> I prefer a heat gun that has a built-in stand so that I don't have to hold it in my hands.  I hold the wrapped soap over top of the heat gun, which allows for better control.
> 
> ...



Someone listed a link earlier int he thread. National and Nova have it.








						SoapMaker Software (Professional Edition) SM3 ~ The Ultimate Organizational Tool - The Nova Studio
					

Soapmaker Software Pro Sale - Get the best price at The Nova Studio with this $10 off discount on SM3 - Professional Version for Soap Makers!




					thenovastudio.com
				







__





						National Shrinkwrap - Shrink Wrapping for Soapmakers
					

The complete guide to shrink wrapping for soapmakers, including top tips to give your soap a professionally wrapped look without the hassle.



					www.nationalshrinkwrap.com


----------



## SPowers (Sep 18, 2020)

I don't do a lot of shrink wrapping but when I do I've used my hairdryer... it gets too hot to use on my head but it seems to do the trick for the soap... have to keep it moving so I don't burn my hands.  Hair dryers really vary in power.


----------



## earlene (Sep 18, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Someone listed a link earlier int he thread. National and Nova have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was me, actually.   I contacted them in the past. At that time they did not sell small quantities of the olefin & I am not even sure it is the same stuff I have been using that I got from Amy Warden.  What I am talking about is the SMELL-THROUGH shrink wrap.  Maybe I should just contact her and ask who her supplier was since she is no longer stocking it.  Maybe she would be willing to share that information.


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 19, 2020)

earlene said:


> Yeah, that was me, actually.   I contacted them in the past. At that time they did not sell small quantities of the olefin & I am not even sure it is the same stuff I have been using that I got from Amy Warden.  What I am talking about is the SMELL-THROUGH shrink wrap.  Maybe I should just contact her and ask who her supplier was since she is no longer stocking it.  Maybe she would be willing to share that information.


The description on those sites says the perforated is smell through, but that even the non perforated is smell through after a little while. But, if you find out, I’d be interested. National has rolls of 18” x 500’ for 90. But, the system is cheaper through Nova, which also has free shipping.
I’m still currently on the $8 biodegradable plastic wrap roll from amazon. 
But, I’d like to try shrink wrap next.


----------



## earlene (Sep 21, 2020)

earlene said:


> Amy Warden ... no longer sells the smell-through shrink wrap, so when I run out, I'll have to find another source.





earlene said:


> I should contact her.



I contacted Amy and she graciously gave me the information I asked about, including the detail needed to find the exact product elsewhere since the company she used to purchase from no longer carries what she used to buy.

There are several vendors online who sell it, but the price I'd have to pay from most of them was formidable (I am a hobbyist, not a large corporation).  However, I did find a bargain for a roll of this product on Amazon & snapped it up quick.  I'm glad I did because the price went up a lot right after that, so for once, the impulse to buy immediately, rather than leaving it in my cart for days, served me well.  It's still a whole lot more than I will probably ever use on my own, but on the plus side, I will never run out and it was a huge bargain.

The  product is Syfan's SYTEK polyolefin. It's the 45 gauge that is smell-through apparently, maybe another gauge may be as well, but this is what I used to buy from Amy & I know it worked as advertised & I was satisfied. It comes in different widths & the bargain I got was the 12" width, with a center fold, which will fit my impulse sealer even better than the 16" width I used to get from Amy. It is available in other widths, but this was the best bargain I could find, & I am happy with it. It has a center fold, so the actual width is double were it to be opened up. With the center fold, it's fairly easy to slip the soaps inside the fold & create a seal around the soap, without having to fold anything over.

I ordered a roll of 5830 feet, which is just over a mile of shrink wrap (the least I was able to purchase anywhere else I could find), so it will certainly last me a very long time!  And it weighs 24 pounds in total, so no shipping with Amazon, was really great, too. 

Sometime in the future I may have to sell off some of it, so it doesn't go to waste, but I'll have to figure that out later.  Right now, I'm just glad I won't be scrambling to find a new source when I am out of what I last bought from Amy.

It is not listed as biodegradable, but it does have the #4 recycle code, so at least it can be added to the plastic grocery shopping bag bins for recycling.  I wonder if I should start adding that to my labels; I'll give that some thought.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 21, 2020)

I've bought polyolefin (smell through) shrink wrap bags from TwoWildHares on Etsy. They have several sizes and quantity listings available. I don't use shrink wrap very often, and considering I wasn't very adept at making my own bags from a length of the material, this is a reasonably priced option for me.








						100-POLYOLEFIN Shrink Bags smell Through Plastic BEST Wrap - Etsy
					

This Soap Supplies item by TwoWildHares has 840 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Oskaloosa, KS. Listed on Oct 27, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Oct 19, 2020)

Does anyone know if the perforated biodegradable shrink wrap can be used for bathbombs and shower steamers or does it let too much moisture in? I wanted to be able to let my soap continue to cure while shrink wrapped but it's really expensive to buy both perforated and standard biodegradable shrink wrap.


----------

